# Advice: Owning a horse on minimum wage?



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have your mind set to it, make an Excel spreadsheet with your estimated expenses (car payments, board, feed, farrier, vet care, competition fees etc). I would probably start with just the routine stuff. Then let someone who knows you well review your numbers. 
Then see how many hrs you would have to work for the basics, compare it to how much you are actually working and get a rough idea whether there is anything left at the end of the day. 
If there is, great, that could give you an idea what you have left over for one-time expenses like emergency vet care, tack, personal spending etc.

No one here but you knowns your situation, how frugal you live, whether you pay rent, all these things. But chances are if you cannot save much with what you are making now, you won't be able to afford a horse. Or you would be working so many hrs that there is no time left for a horse...

Also take into account what happens in the near future. I am assuming you will be graduating (online) high school soon - but then what? Would you be looking at selling the horse once you go on to other things? Or would this be an ongoing financial burden? Keep in mind that if you decide to sell him, his previous owner is already having a hard time selling him, so it probably won't be any easier for you.

Honestly, if it were me I wouldn't do it.
We have some horse rescues around here that let experienced riders pick a project and train them for higer adoptability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

1, live at home for a quite a while. 2 try to get two jobs. 3 say bye to 90% of your paycheck.

i make $8.50 an hour and see about 150-170 by the end of the week. i spend $35 a week in gas. my "bills" are buying cat food once a week (ill take that instead of rent lol) iand it the expensive brand. then there is $280 for board. and then there are various other things that pop up(like a $500 and $300 vet bill within 3 weeks of each other). its hard and not fun when you are stretched further than your means. im looking at taking a second job sooner than later. i got my mare my senior year. it was fine until this last year or so. now i feel like im going to have a panic attack every time i see my paycheck.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

It's really rough. Doable under the right circumstances, but rough.

I make $10.25/hr [I'm in Oregon too!] currently, but I just got a raise 2 months ago. Prior to that, I was at $9.50 for 8+ months.

I'm lucky that I bought my horse on payments and "board" him for free at my neighbor's house. My neighbors do occasionally expect me to help out with their llamas when they go out of town, the barn is not ideally placed to get hay into, and the water gets shut off during the winter months = I collect rain water, or I haul water from my house..but it's FREE and, in exchange, I get 6 acres of pasture+a 2 stall shed/barn to do whatever I want with/in.

To make it all work [and put some of my paycheck in savings], I end up allotting about $350 for my horse and 2 goats per month. I could spend up to $550, but that seriously cuts into the amount I can save.

"Luckily" [or unluckily...] I still live at home with my parents which helps quite a bit money-wise.


I love love love owning a horse and all the work that goes along with it, but there are definite negatives to getting started on horse ownership when you are young.
For instance:

- self care is much cheaper, but 90% of your horse time will be spent doing horsey chores. You may not end up with much, if any, time to ride consistently. 
I work full time and I rarely have time to ride. Riding once a week is a luxury, twice a week is unheard of.

- what will you do when you go to college? In order to keep my horse, I had to get a degree in something I was less suited for because it was less of a financial burden. Thus far, it's worked out just fine..but it's something to consider.

- what happens if the horse gets catastrophically injured and needs to be euthanized? I hate to ask, but my first horse passed away unexpectedly and, had my parents not bailed me out, I would be still in debt from her passing. Luckily my parents paid for the whole thing, but I'm very lucky that way.

- if you choose to stay home and go to college, what happens when you want to move out? I assume you still live at home!
For me, moving out is a distant goal. First I'll need to get a trailer, find some responsible barn with very cheap full care, figure out how to swing board AND rent AND feeding myself AND car payments etc.... Currently it's a far-off dream.
Without the horse, I could move out tomorrow on my salary and be just fine. But with horse? Ha, no.



I love love love horse ownership and I love my lifestyle, but it's a difficult one and absolutely not easy on $9.25/hr.
It may be easier for you to look for a TB rescue organization, or some other kind of rescue, and see if they need training help/barn help/etc. That's a probably free way to help horses, get that riding time, do some training, AND help a needy horse find a better life.


Good luck!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Really not doable, unless you have family/friends as emergency backup. Maybe you could handle the ordinary expenses, and the work, but what happens if you get hit with maybe $5K in vet bills? Which happened to me, with my first horse. For me, that was just an annoyance: for someone making minimum wage, it'd be a disaster.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

If you attempt to do this. you are somewhat putting your future earning power at risk to satisfy today's "wants". Will you have the money to go to college or further your education so that you really can afford horses in the future? These days a degree in something is about the only way to get a decent paying job.

Even if you live at home and pay no rent or living expenses, every single penny you have will be going towards that horse and you will be shocked at how little time you have left after working the hours needed to support one. If you do decide to go to college, will you be able to support him or will you just dump him back on the market? 

The price/purchase of a horse is the smallest fraction of the true cost of ownership which grinds along day after day, month after month with the bills constantly coming in. Even barring unexpected vet bills, it's a real, non-stop strain.

There a several girls at the barn in their early 20s who always had a horse but only because mom paid for everything. Suddenly they are out in the real world, with jobs but with no degree and they still can't afford to pay for their own 100%. And this is without having to buy tack. Mom and dad still pay the bulk of the upkeep and all the vet bills too.

When people and adults included buy horses on a very limited income, it really ends up hurting the horse in the end. 

At your age you would be doing your future self a real favor in finding a field of study that will end up earning you enough money to have everything you really want including horses with no financial strain.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

This probably isn't the answer you want to hear.

At 18 I left school and found a job. I was "given" one of the family horses as my 18th birthday present. A sour, grumpy old school master who no one else in my family enjoyed riding apart from on a hack. So I started to pay out myself for this horse.

I changed yards, and paid around €500 a month for full livery (I didn't drive, so I couldn't get there first thing to muck out or feed) lessons, farrier and odds and ends that they always need. Then I needed a new saddle. Second hand, €800 gone.

I then retired this horse after two happy years, and bought a project. I took a bank loan. German interest rates are ridiculously low. I took €4000. I had to pay €300 rent to my parents, €350 on my loan and €450 to my stable fees. I was left with €200 a month for emergencies- it is NEVER something I would recommend. That twelve months of paying back stressed me out to no end. I sold this horse and bought my heart horse with the profits.

So, here comes Dubai. A three year old stallion €3700. I gelded him.. KA-Ching €500. I moved to a cheaper yard, €400 a month. No shoes, which was great. Wintec saddle €300. When he outgrew that, dressage saddle €900. Rugs he kept destroying for fun €300. Other misc kit €500. Dentist €95- twice. 

My father works for the British Military. We were posted to another area of Germany. I checked out stable prices. €600-800 a month. Half hour to 45 minute drive, more in peak times. I went to sell this beautiful animal for €8000 and had a buyer in a week. The sale fell through when we discovered a previous unknown injury. I gifted him to my trainer. I realised that my wage, because I work in a weird bubble for the military, and my disposable income, was never going to last. When I move back to the UK I would never be able to afford a horse, and where I was relocating to in Germany was so ridiculously expensive I had no choice. 

There is plenty of time for horses in your life. Look at leasing. Don't leave yourself so skint to the point where you're calling in favours or borrowing from peter to pay paul for a luxury item.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I did it. I had up to 13 donkeys that drove, rode and packed.

Those donkeys where cheap or free. Required very little in vet care.

I sometimes traded for tack.

My parents had 70 acres that the donkeys grazed. I bought a ton of hay per donkey per year. That was a very generous amount as there was normally enough for the donkeys to graze in all but the worst of winter.

I paid for insurance, gas, tires and whatever the donkeys needed.

The fact my parents had the land made it doable.

Never had the desire to further my education.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd say it's definitely do-able, but that also depends how many hours you work each week. 

One of my mares my mum payed for as it was a lease to own situation and I actually leased her for 8 yrs before she was officially mine - I started leasing her when I was 12/13. We payed all of her lease fees toward her final cost so her lease fees included her board/vet/farrier/feed at the time, once she was officially mine 8 yrs later then of course I had to start paying all those costs that were no longer included as a lease since I 100% own her. 

My other mare I bought for $1.00 to make it legal. Considering the horse she is now & the level she's showing at, I would NEVER be able to afford her purchase price no matter how long I saved - long story short but I got seriously blessed with her $1.00 price tag. 

What it would really boil down to is the cost of board/vet/farrier/feed in your area (not going to include the misc. costs here as I am positive that on minimum wage it is difficult but definitely possible to buy things such as blankets/halters/what have you). Currently my board for two horses per month is at just over $1400. My younger mare is currently at another barn other than my own just because I work a lot so she's there in order to do some shows with a girl that boarded with me years ago. My board includes all my feed (pony has special dietary needs and BO is very considerate of that). Farrier is I believe $250 for both horses every 5-6 weeks (1 is barefoot so just a trim for her). 

That being said I make more than minimum wage, and while I do live in a pricey area, there are definitely much cheaper options available for board that would not generally include feed in their board prices and wouldn't have the "higher end" amenities available. So I'd say that depending on your work hours, and as long as you budget efficiently, then it's definitely do able.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Honestly, I would not do it. Even if you can swing board and feed, you will also have to pay for routine farrier and vet care, which isn't cheap. Not to mention emergency vet bills if something happens - and it can. I just had a major expense because my horse required surgery, and I was glad I had a decent emergency fund. It would have been heartbreaking if I had not been able to afford my boy's care and would have had to euthanize him. I know it's probably not what you want to hear, but horses cost a lot more than you think.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

beverleyy said:


> Currently my board for two horses per month is at just over $1400.


Which is about $300/month more than my mortgage, plus taxes & insurance


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

paramaddie said:


> So with only car payments to make and not much of a social life other than my barn friends, what do you think? Could I do it?


I agree with Regula that you should sit down and make a spread sheet, to see if it is doable. 

A few things to think about:

What amount of money are you going to set aside for emergency money?
-Horse gets hurt and has a large vet bill.
-Transmission breaks in car, or you have a flat tire, etc and you have an auto-shop bill. 
-You step off the sidewalk curb wrong and twist your ankle and have a doctor's bill
Etc.

How are you going to save for that emergency money?
-What percentage of your paycheck will go towards that?
-How long will it take you to have a nice "cushion"? (To be financially smart, you should have the cushion built BEFORE you buy the horse.)

How much will the horse board cost you?
Shavings?
Feed?
Hay?
Supplements?
Annual vet supplies (vacinations, dewormer, dental work, etc)
Farrier and/or shoes?

Do you already have tack? Are you going to need to buy some?

How will you transport the horse to and from shows and/or to and from the vet?
-Will you buy a truck and trailer?
-Will you borrow? If so, will it be available in the event of an emergency? (wildfire or other disaster)
-Will you rent a hauler? How much will that cost?

Are you living at home?
What happens if you have to get an apartment? How much will rent be?
Utilities? Garbage? Electricity? 

How much does your cell phone cost?
How much do you spend in groceries?
Gas?
"Fun" money?
Clothes?

Do you want to go to college?
What are the tuition expenses? 
Can you go nearby for your degree or will you have to relocate?

How STABLE is your job? Could you lose it? If so, how quickly could you find another?

Etc. Etc. 

The list goes on and on. Be truthful with yourself and look at all your expenses and look and what your income is. 

The worst thing you could do is stretch yourself too thin and always be worried about not having money. Life with horses is fun, but remember that horses are a* luxury* item.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it doable? Yes, if you're smart about it.

Is it enjoyable? I can tell you from experience that no, it most definitely isn't.

When I bought my gelding, I was working at Goodwill for $7.65/hr (YAY Arizona and they're low wages!). I worked about 30-35 hours per week. I had no car payment (had owned my truck since I was 17), but I did have to pay insurance and put gas in it. My rent was $250/month (including utilities) because I lived in a friend's converted garage. I bought dog food about once a month or so, at $40 a bag (for a 40lbs bag). The barn I boarded at was 2 miles from my house and my work was 4 miles from my house. So, I spent about $40 every two weeks for gas. My board was $250 per month, plus $100 payment toward my horse (I bought him on payments...not something I would recommend). I had to save up for several months, just to buy a used $125 saddle. Buying a halter or bridle would set me back almost a month (granted, my gelding wears a draft-size halter/bridle, so they're more expensive, but still), even if it was used. I had to budget every. single. PENNY...and sometimes I STILL would end up without money to buy food for a week or two. 

I had fun with my horse, but the rest of my life was stressful because I never had any money. I always worried about what would happen if my horse had a medical emergency or if my truck broke down. There were times I went without eating because I couldn't afford it after paying board and the rest of my bills. It didn't get any less stressful once I moved to a cheaper barn, either, and paid off my gelding. 

Now that I have a good job with a decent-enough income, plus my fiance's income added on, I have a little more breathing room, but it's still tight sometimes. I only pay $185 per month now for board. But, the trade-off is that I work 50-65 hours per week, so I rarely have time to get out to the barn. I still don't have a car payment, but I drive further to work and sometimes I have to go back and forth to work multiple times a day if there's any emergencies or issues at the hotel I manage. 

If I were to offer ANY advice, it would be to wait until you're older and more financially stable before considering buying a horse. You'll enjoy it more.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

To be honest, if I was in your situation, I would not do it. I am not trying to dishearten or discourage you because I know how bad that want for your own horse can be. I went for years watching my friends ride with their own horses that their parents helped pay for and they could go ride whenever they got the itch to. My parents didn't have a whole lot of money for extra luxuries so I never bothered to pressure them too hard for a horse. I am so glad I did that...

Because if I had gotten a horse at that age, I wouldn't have had the money to pay for higher quality lessons, learn to train all kinds of different horses and refine my skill as a rider on them, and I wouldn't have gotten the experience of showing at bigger shows. I also would have probably had to sell the horse because of all the bills that would have added up that I couldn't pay for aside from the fact that I would not have had time to ride or show the horse because I was either studying for the multiple Advanced Placement classes in school or working to support my horse.

I work a full time construction job in the summers to be able to support my horse. Of course, I give up an entire summer to spend with her and I pay my trainer to keep her legged up. But when summer is over, I will have saved up around $6000-$9000 depending on if I spent a whole lot during the summer or not. Because I waited, I was able to afford a really, really nice horse that I take care of all by myself and still buy some nice tack and pay to haul and show her. I also pay to go to college (with some of my parents' help there) and also pay for my gym membership every month because I enjoy having a six-pack  . I work a part-time job the rest of the year to keep some money going into my pocket, but even then I still have time for college, my horse, the gym, and a social life and I attribute it all to the fact that I willingly gave up my summers for a few years to be able to save up enough to have really nice things.

I'm sure if you really wanted it, you might could make it work, but you have to account for not only money but also time and your future. Not only that but you might could get by for the time being on that salary, but horses tend to do crazy things at times and one bad accident while he's out in the pasture one day could turn into an INSANE amount of expenses. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Could it be done? Probably. Would I recommend it? Absolutely not. I worry you'd be robbing your future to pay for your current want of a luxury item. Plus, as other posters have said, if you are scraping by to pay for a horse you will end up with a high stress level and may not enjoy life much at all.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

OP, your young, you have a lot of time ahead of you to get a horse, why not get a good education, a job that pays you better than minimum, as that is what a starter job is, to start you on your way to a better job and experience to do so, and when your more stable, on your own, then think about a horse? 

I think your seeing a Thoroughbred with Secretariat in his blood lines, which isn't that uncommon, and have blinders on so to speak. Do you NEED a horse right now? Probably not. What if you do get hit with emergency vet bills, who will pay for all of them? You? Your parents? I am paying off 5 emergency colics right now from one mare and an emergency vet/hospital stay from another mare, those two bills alone were over $4000 alone....can you afford that? I am very very fortunate to have a very understanding and awesome husband who helps me pay those bills off. 

Job wise, I left a medical career because I got burned out and now am a part time barn manager making $12 an hour, ride one of the horses and love what I do. The money I make goes for feed, basic care, farrier, the small stuff. I also waited till I was 30 to get my first horse, I am now 48.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I lived on my own by the time I was 17. Had a car and went to school part time as if you had a job you only had to go half days. I worked at stable for part of my board and had a job. If you will live at home for a few more years I would say it is very doable.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Instead of a car, check out the electric scooters. As long as they are equipped with pedals they are classified as a bicycle. Insurance not needed. Your cost to run to the barn and home would be the cost of charging, 25-50cents per run. They are pretty snazzy looking and have an enclosed waterproof carrier for small items. $2000 is a lot for that OTTB. It's become a buyers market this year. A friend just got a Standie, sound, from a rescue, for $240. It's too far for you to get a horse from them but just to get an idea, check out New Vocations. They take both OTTBs and OTTSBs. By the way, as part of your budget you must put a min. of 10% in to savings. When working out horse costs add another 20%. That goes into your horse account and is kept for that surprise bill which hopefully you never get.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> I think your seeing a Thoroughbred with Secretariat in his blood lines...


Now there's another bunch of questions. Is that likely to be the sort of horse that you want as a first horse? Is it going to be an "easy keeper", or be disposed towards all sorts of problems. Or is it maybe the equivalent of a Ferrari as your first car?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Now there's another bunch of questions. Is that likely to be the sort of horse that you want as a first horse? Is it going to be an "easy keeper", or be disposed towards all sorts of problems. Or is it maybe the equivalent of a Ferrari as your first car?


Excellent point, James. OTTBs with Secretariat in their lineage are unfortunately not all that uncommon. He sired around 600 foals. OTTBs, even with good bloodlines and decent training, go for around $1000. Since he's "started" jumping and doesn't sound like he's been ridden much, $2000 seems pretty steep and it sounds like the owner is trying to sell him more off his bloodlines than his training or ability.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> That goes into your horse account and is kept for that surprise bill which hopefully you never get.


I'm pretty sure we all get it, sooner or later. Question is what you do about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

What about shareboarding?


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Would be better suited spending hte money you'd spend on your horse on a certificate program or some sort of working diploma (usually 1-2 years) to get yourself a decent paying in demand job. You might very well be able to squeak owning a horse into your budget by sacrificing in other areas but those big ticket items like vet visits (even for something minor) will cripple you financially and cause you an incredible amount of stress (which can lead to you resenting your horse, or having to take a second job so you never even get to see your horse).

Just my two cents, if you're anything like me you'll do what you want anyways


----------

